# Pokemon - HeartGold & SoulSilver - March 25th



## toximac (Mar 8, 2010)

I had just had to make a thread about pokemon as they are related to reptiles.. you do collect different species.. Proffesor Oak would be pleased of me ROFL

I have collected every pokemon, on gameboy and nintendo ds.. So Excited for the re-done HeartGold & SoulSilver for DS WO wO WOw ow OW ow OW owoWoWO wOw ow ow ow ow ow OW wo wO wO omfg OW WO WOw O
ARE U EXCITED??
hahahah




If you find any GOOD sites about it, let me know, any news on Guides coming out, let this thread know.. If theres any Pokemon events coming soon in AUSTRALIA ...post it.. I know America gets it earlier..which sux cause we are closer to Japan, oh well..they've had it since september 09 lol

ALSO... DO NOT BUY A NINTENDO DSI - WAIT FOR THE DSI XL to come out..




Allot bigger and better - That comes out April 15th 2010 in Aus ..(i think)
Anyway.. Post pictures Up you like of pokemon too.. WO wO Wow Ow ow ow ow ow ow hahaha


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 8, 2010)

i think they might be starting to run out of ideas if there remaking the old games. looks pretty good though. do u know if there any new pokemon or the same old ones


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 8, 2010)

if i didn't know you were gay, i'd think you were gay.. or 7yo


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 8, 2010)

thats really really..sexist :S, and i have sapphire and fire red, i owned all the pokemon on there, and haven't played the games in forever.. lol, i dont have any pics though  i had a lvl 100 mewtwo though.. and a red peliper


----------



## the-lizard-king (Mar 8, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> if i didn't know you were gay, i'd think you were gay.. or 7yo




or both ....


----------



## Khagan (Mar 8, 2010)

Man pokemon was awesome back in the day, hell i could probably still see myself playing it now (cept i don't have a ds lol).. Somewhat secretly though haha.


----------



## toximac (Mar 8, 2010)

cant find anything on new ones, atm i will find it eventually... this is something i found .. 

Zapdos, Moltres and Articuno have all been confirmed to appear in the Kanto region in Pokemon HeartGold and SoulSilver. The Legendary Birds never appeared in the original Gold and Silver meaning you had to trade them from Red, Blue and Yellow.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 8, 2010)

toximac said:


> cant find anything on new ones, atm i will find it eventually... this is something i found ..
> 
> Zapdos, Moltres and Articuno have all been confirmed to appear in the Kanto region in Pokemon HeartGold and SoulSilver. The Legendary Birds never appeared in the original Gold and Silver meaning you had to trade them from Red, Blue and Yellow.


what ever floats ya boat :lol:


----------



## naledge (Mar 8, 2010)

Pokemon is the greatest thing in existence.

I used to watch it every day when I was in primary school.

Still play the games every now and then.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 8, 2010)

toximac go on www.serribi.net/heartgold/souldsilver


----------



## azn4114 (Mar 8, 2010)

gotta catch em all apparenty :lol:


----------



## toximac (Mar 8, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> what ever floats ya boat :lol:


hahaha, I copy pasted but its interesting how popular it is, its absolutely enormous in japan, all ages even people in nursing homes collect em.



geckos_are_great said:


> toximac go on www.serribi.net/heartgold/souldsilver


That site doesn't work, its advertisment rubbish???


azn4114 said:


> gotta catch em all apparenty :lol:


Well apparently, I will travel far and wide, to understand these pokemon, the power thats inside


naledge said:


> Pokemon is the greatest thing in existence.
> Still play the games every now and then.


Yes I agree.. I play em during boring moments, its always there to rid time while im waiting for something.. and yes.. greastest thing ever lmao rofl

As for the tossers who do not understand, you can understand that its popular and I understand you may be jealous lol so let it be ;-D I will be putting my deposit tomorrow on it lol


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Mar 8, 2010)

azn4114 said:


> gotta catch em all apparenty :lol:


Bit like some herpers eyy? I would love to have a Pokemon-sized herp collection!


----------



## toximac (Mar 8, 2010)

Miss_Kaos said:


> Bit like some herpers eyy? I would love to have a Pokemon-sized herp collection!


 
You can Miss Kaos... you can collect reptile pokemon and train them the whole
game so you have an ultimate Ekins and bug/lizardy pokemon charizard etc.. lol
I think you need to start playing it, pokemon heartgold or soulsilver would be
the best game to start on in my opinion...have u got a DS?? lol


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 8, 2010)

lol good one. toximac just google it and it will come up its a good site


----------



## toximac (Mar 8, 2010)

www.serribi.net/heartgold/souldsilver - SPAM - DO NOT CLICK IT, geckos are great, its a crap site lmao

THIS IS THE REAL SITE TO CLICK

Pokémon HeartGold and SoulSilver Versions - Bulbapedia, the community-driven Pokémon encyclopedia - ITS LIKE WIKIPEDIA - BUT FOR POKEMON!! WO wO wO WO


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Mar 8, 2010)

naledge said:


> Pokemon is the greatest thing in existence.
> 
> you all need to get a life and meet people in the real world
> there is better things in existence like snakes,BEER and women(not in that order, or could be).


----------



## the-lizard-king (Mar 8, 2010)

women beer snakes


----------



## toximac (Mar 8, 2010)

Thought id put some more reptiley Pokemon pics up for thread ...


----------



## the-lizard-king (Mar 8, 2010)

bahahahahah that last frog one is cool


greatest pokemon of all time was octillery


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah sorry about the link its double ii in seribii not one i


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 8, 2010)

I wanna be the very best
Like noone ever was
To catch them is my real test
To train them is my cause
I will travel across the land
Searching far and wide
Each Pokemon to understand
The power that's inside

Chorus
Pokemon!
It's you and me
I know it's my destiny
Pokemon!
Ooh, you're my best friend
In a world we must defend
Pokemon!
Our hearts so true
Our courage will pull us through
You teach me and I'll teach you
Pokemon
Gotta catch 'em all!

Every challenge along the way
With courage I will face
I will battle every day
To claim my rightful place
Come with me, the time is right
There's no better team
Arm in arm we'll win the fight
It's always been our dream

Chorus

OK so i copy pasted that
my fav pokemon is bulbasor!! or magania or watever its called

when i heard my bro and his friend talking about heart gold and soul silver, i started playing my saphire game again, any1 no how many pokemon there are total? i've seen 153 i wanna nno how many more to c and catch.


Will


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 8, 2010)

Its pretty cool, embarrasangly i have bought all the previous pokemon games.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 8, 2010)

wizfiz there are 200 i think on saphire 493 inc all games


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 8, 2010)

my fav pokemon would have to be cranidos


----------



## JrFear (Mar 8, 2010)

i love pokemon! although i dnt play it n e more my Ds is still sitting in my draw!


----------



## Sel (Mar 8, 2010)

Lol i have no idea what your on about..so its like those other pokemon games on DS? Which we dont own anyway... but there is a site, which i cannot remember now, the boys used to play pokemon on it...was kinda cool 
Squirtle is cute, thats all i know..lol


----------



## Bricked (Mar 8, 2010)

lol i loved pokemon...


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 8, 2010)

mszel was that pokemon crater????


----------



## D3pro (Mar 8, 2010)

tox why? why would you do this? it's like a very bad flash back of primary school. when kids argued "my charmender is better then yours"... those were the days of digital (and highly pixelated) madness...

I pokemon hate indeed....

Or do I? maybe in my heart, I really love pokemon... maybe it's the one thing that can fill my hole in my heart... to love a slightly animated image thats made out of a combination of 0's and 1's.... I know one thing for sure, If I believe in the hart of the cards, I will win....

wait I think I lost track of what ever pint I was tring to make.... mmm.... 

POKEMON RULES!!!!


----------



## Sel (Mar 8, 2010)

Geckos- Yes that was it,


----------



## itbites (Mar 8, 2010)

Poke a what now??? 

I've just read all three pages of this thread & I have no idea what your all talking about.


----------



## toximac (Mar 9, 2010)

D3pro said:


> I know one thing for sure, If I believe in the hart of the cards, I will win....
> POKEMON RULES!!!!


Sounds like Your the Villian Jesse & James when they pull out cards from the Cartoon lol.. I have no idea why I liked it either..Maybe it was because you could choose what you could focus on training & build it up, no one else would have that pokemon on level 100, so when you battle them, they could loose on your ratchu or un-evolved jiggly puff lol
I do like Cute Pokemon, and still can win with em unevolved.. its a complicated subject that needs a thread about.. 

AND yes, Its in your heart D3pro..HEARTGOLD..COMING SOON!! lmao
To Mzsel, yes, squirtle is remembered, but pickachu is #1 :-o lol and JrFear, did u add the facebook app? lol


----------



## toximac (Mar 9, 2010)

If Pokemon were Real.. Would You Feed it to your Snake???

Or Does this guy in a suit make you wanna cuddle him?






Do Metapods remind you of Cicadas??









Would Ekans eat Pickachu?





And Finally I bring you HeartGold & SoulSilver Pokemon Johto Map


----------



## xavarx7 (Mar 9, 2010)

ahahah cant wait to try the new gold and silver... and also the new 5 Gen games should be coming out at the end of the year or next year sometime


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 9, 2010)

5 gen wow this is going to fast for me XD


----------



## Josh90 (Mar 9, 2010)

I like the pedometer thing which comes with the game the pic of metapod is actually kakuna
:lol:


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 9, 2010)

lol i used to like pokemon


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Mar 9, 2010)

weird............. pokemon???????????


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 9, 2010)

toximac;1659276
[IMG said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/__Xj7En3AJDE/SnYn1dBLinI/AAAAAAAAC3s/OJM_rBp4RZU/s400/pokemonbackwards.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> And Finally I bring you HeartGold & SoulSilver Pokemon Johto Map


 

pmsl, muk is... kum

that map looks awesome!! i haven't seen the map from gold and silver, but that one looks sick!!!


Will


----------



## toximac (Mar 10, 2010)

*
Which one would you start off with in Pokemon Heartgold & Soulsilver????





*


----------



## azn4114 (Mar 10, 2010)

which one are you going to start with?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 10, 2010)

omg it looks awsome. i want it but i dont have a ds. lol i would start with tododile


----------



## Sel (Mar 10, 2010)

Omg i want a chikorita how cute

Pokémon Crater - Battle Arena {Beta 0.1} - Online Pokémon Game

thats the site we used to play pokemon on, i dont know if its any good..


----------



## toximac (Mar 12, 2010)

I think Meganium is the best looking out of the three, so yeah id choose Chikorita OR send my penguin from my pokemon platinum over and play it on gold :-o


----------



## Tinky (Mar 12, 2010)

I have to go and get both for my boys on release day.

These are not my style of game, though I did enjoy Jade Cocoon and Yu-Gi-Oh on PS2.

Currently playing Blazing Angles and Rachet & Clank - Quest for Booty.


----------



## toximac (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes well I think I may be getting both games, or me and my bf will get one each, we are both fighting tho who gets Gold cause theres more pokemon on that one than silver..but I guess it doesnt make a diff. if ur sharing em


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah i spose


----------



## toximac (Mar 15, 2010)

lol i just saw them in store !! the guides are at EB GAMES, 29.95 and there a thin book, coming out march 25th WO WO wO wO


----------



## toximac (Mar 15, 2010)

so yeah are u excited? lol


----------



## toximac (Mar 15, 2010)

ROFL






The pokemon Animals that never made it... Dogito - Insider Report






My fav. Toxic Pokemon





What are yours?? :=o


----------



## Aiigaru (Mar 15, 2010)

This is the previous site that turned out as spam. best pokemon site there is ;D

Serebii.net - Where Legends Come To Life


----------



## thebraddles (Mar 15, 2010)

romulation.net dowload it, its up already


----------



## bfg23 (Mar 15, 2010)

put a picture up of onyx. and whatever it evolved into (if it did evolve)
Onyx was the best.
I named one of my snakes after the pokemon itself.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah onix is awsome. but my fav pokemon would have to be cranidos


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 15, 2010)

thebraddles said:


> romulation.net dowload it, its up already



I got it term 4 last year.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 15, 2010)

lol geckoman i cant get a working emulater to run it


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 15, 2010)

Neither can i.

It's a great game, but i don't play it anymore.


----------



## thebraddles (Mar 15, 2010)

just get an r4 card for the ds. gadgetgear.com.au


----------



## toximac (Mar 16, 2010)

Pictures of REAL POKEMON :-O....

148





129 - Houndoom





127 - Rapidash





197 - Umbreon





Pidgey





Caught baby Pickachu





Bulbasaur





Charmander





Beedrill





Cataphract





Ratacate





Catterpie


----------



## Aiigaru (Mar 16, 2010)

Wheres your Pokemon spirit? xD the first one is Dragonair, the one you named Bulbasaur is Blastoise. don't know what that Cataphract is- doesnt really look like anything >.>

last one is Ratatta. nice pictures though =D


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 19, 2010)

i've got it!! we were in japan the last couple of weeks, and we got it over there!! it is sick!!! i'de recogmend it 2 any1. deff a must get game 4 any1 that has enjoyed pokemon. the only downside is that imo you see the dog legendarys a bit early.


Will


----------



## toximac (Mar 22, 2010)

ROFL isnt it in japanese?? Id rather wait 3 days for the English one lol


----------



## toximac (Mar 23, 2010)

Just thought Id say its only 2 days till the best game comes out on earth.. lol are you excited?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 23, 2010)

no


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 23, 2010)

toximac said:


> Just thought Id say its only 2 days till the best game comes out on earth.. lol are you excited?


not really....

IM EXCITED THAT AFL IS STARTING IN 2 DAYS AND THAT THE BESTEST TEAM EVER ( RICHMOND ) IS PLAYING FIRST AND IS GONNA WIN COZ WE ARE THE BEST SO YER 


i used to like pokemon ( had bout 3000 cards ( sellin them now ) not that interested anymore, the games got addictive )


----------



## toximac (Mar 25, 2010)

Pokemon Has Come Out TODAY - GET YOUR COPY NOW - *getting changed now to get it*** WO WO wO wO wO wOW Owo... hahah..


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 25, 2010)

sad


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 2, 2010)

lol toximac have you been playing it whats your team like what lvl pokemon


----------



## geckos_are_great (May 11, 2010)

new pokemon game coming out start of next year  its called pokemon black and pokemon white. this new game will include over 100 new pokemon and a whole new reigon and battle style yay. the new starter pokemon will be revealed soon. ill post some pics when i get the info.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (May 11, 2010)

since its a new game, shouldent you make a new thread for it?! 

lol i got both gold and silver ages ago when they first came out, and i still haven finished them !


----------



## geckos_are_great (May 11, 2010)

seriuos?? are they good?? whats your teams like??


----------



## wasgij (May 13, 2010)

info on the new starters has been released today on serebii


----------



## azn4114 (May 13, 2010)

wasgij said:


> info on the new starters has been released today on serebii



yeah i saw that,they look ridiculous


----------



## Aiigaru (May 13, 2010)

The games are just getting bad now. Diamond and Pearl destroyed it for me.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (May 13, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> seriuos?? are they good?? whats your teams like??


 
verry!, im a big fan of the original gold/silver from the GBC days. 
im still working on my pokedex, but randomly on gold i have 3 lugias!, yes thats right 3! (all from different sources) 

just playing around with diffrent team ideas, nothing finalized yet


----------



## geckos_are_great (Jun 17, 2010)

lol awsome


----------

